# I don't see my recent post



## JoeZ (Nov 16, 2018)

I posted a message here a 3-4 days ago and don't see it so I'm seeing if this shows up. I understand messages are moderated by posts after mine are shown. If I see this one- I'll presume my other one got lost in the ozone and I'll post it again. My original post was not in any way objectionable so I don't know why the moderator would have deleted it.
Joe


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Joe,
I just found your first post, and approved it.
you should be able to see it now:


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/craftsman-snowblowers/144347-wheel-lock-out-problem.html


It wasn't objectionable, or deleted. 
it was just in purgatory..


Sometimes a new member's first post has to get "moderator approval"..
sometimes they dont..
we have heard officially, they aren't supposed to need moderation, they should just so up.
The problem is, when they do require moderator approval, the moderators dont know it!
we are never told there is a new post needing approval..we don't find it unless someone asks about it.
Its a forum bug..
but you should be good now!


thanks,
Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Joe

When I sign in I usually hit "New Posts" and pick the number of days it's been since I was on last. In the winter It's pretty much daily but in the summer it can be longer than it should. Your post would show up with a tag "Moderated" at the beginning of the title in a list of new thread titles and one of us should catch it. Should being the operative work. It would be nice if it was in red or something that made it stick out.

Like Scot outlined it isn't anything you did just something that triggered the system to flag it as suspicious. Usually it's a new person who includes photos or especially if they add a link.


----------

